# Should I get preventic or seresto flea&tick collar?



## Echo4delta (Apr 3, 2013)

I need help on picking one that's worth buying.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artermix (Oct 16, 2013)

do any of those truly work against fleas and ticks? 
My biggest problem is ticks..


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I have yet to see a collar that works. better to spend your money on a good flea preventative from the vet , you can get in pill form or in oil base where you drop it on the back of their necks.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> I have yet to see a collar that works. better to spend your money on a good flea preventative from the vet , you can get in pill form or in oil base where you drop it on the back of their necks.


I agree.. never seen a collar work before


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Comfortis from my vet is like 12 bucks a month and it works great on my GSD that has flea allergy dermatitis


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

hmmm,found a bunch of females I agree with...scary!!!!!!!!!!!!

they don't work!...triflexus is what I use....no probs in south/flea and tick capital of the world/Carolina...
acv in the food 3 times a week... and cedar shavings and a little 7 dust.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

welder said:


> hmmm,found a bunch of females I agree with...scary!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> they don't work!...triflexus is what I use....no probs in south/flea and tick capital of the world/Carolina...
> acv in the food 3 times a week... and cedar shavings and a little 7 dust.


He means Trifexis  it's what I use as well.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

princesspaola21 said:


> he means trifexis  it's what i use as well.
> 
> sent from petguide.com free app


well you mean what i kno!lol


----------

